# Letro gyno reversal not working?



## Nippinien (Jul 17, 2017)

i have been on letro for 17 days now, and have not seen any change in the lumps behind my nipples (its pubertal, started around 15 and i am now 21). I have run 2.5mg a day - and have noticed minor difference in terms of tiredness - i read that this stuff would wipe me out - i feel slightly worse and have noticed the lower sex drive, also have had a cold for nearly 2 weeks now. However i was previously on a estrogren blocker for 30 days prior to getting on letro, would this numb the effect of the letro and not make me feel as tired as i am used to it?

I have another 13 days of letro to come and another 30 days of nolvadren (tamoxifen) to run? should it take a while longer as my gyno has been there for nearly 6 years or should it have gone after 17 days?


----------

